# Pug constantly licking its nose



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

A friend of mine has just posted a video of her rescue pug constantly licking its nose. She said it's really annoying, but apparently it's a pug thing and she just needs to get used to it. This strikes me as odd, and reminds me of another friend telling me that the JRT hop is just a JRT thing, when it's actually more likely to be a luxating patella.

Any ideas why it does this?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> A friend of mine has just posted a video of her rescue pug constantly licking its nose. She said it's really annoying, but apparently it's a pug thing and she just needs to get used to it. This strikes me as odd, and reminds me of another friend telling me that the JRT hop is just a JRT thing, when it's actually more likely to be a luxating patella.
> 
> Any ideas why it does this?


Does the nose look dry or even cracked anytime, if it does it may feel uncomfortable, any signs of any discharge anytime or a runny nose? Some pugs more then others have a pronounced wrinkle over their noses and they can collect dirt or food, and can become uncomfortable and even sore and infected. A lot of "wrinkly dogs" like pugs and bulldogs you have to sometimes clean and dry the wrinkles on a daily basis. Only other thoughts some pugs can have stenotic nares small or narrowed nostrils if his nostrils are narrow or extra small might even be some discomfort there perhaps.

Other then that it could be just a behavioural issue/habit perhaps.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would suggest she has him checked by the vet to rule out irritation or discomfort, given the way their noses are squashed and wrinkled.

An itchy rash in the folds of skin would drive a dog to distraction


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Does the nose look dry or even cracked anytime, if it does it may feel uncomfortable, any signs of any discharge anytime or a runny nose? Some pugs more then others have a pronounced wrinkle over their noses and they can collect dirt or food, and can become uncomfortable and even sore and infected. A lot of "wrinkly dogs" like pugs and bulldogs you have to sometimes clean and dry the wrinkles on a daily basis. Only other thoughts some pugs can have stenotic nares small or narrowed nostrils if his nostrils are narrow or extra small might even be some discomfort there perhaps.
> 
> Other then that it could be just a behavioural issue/habit perhaps.


I can't tell from the clip as it's quite dark, but will definitely check with her about the folds


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Inside his mouth could be an issue, not just his nose. Pugs can have awful dentition - teeth could be irritating his tongue, making it generally uncomfortable etc


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Right, I have fed all of this back to her, so hopefully there will be a trip to the vet soon and it won't be too costly. Thanks guys!


----------

